# Changing the substrate?



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I would like to change the substrate in my African Cichlid tank from gravel to sand.
I am thinking of removing the decorations scooping the gravel out and leaving the tank to settle over night so I can give the tank a good vacuuming. 
I would like some suggestions on what sand to use. and how to get it in the tank with the water in it.
First and foremost will my fish be alright to stay in the tank while I do the change?


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Did some more research and was able to answer my questions with this great article http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/sand.php thanks anyhow


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

gravel is pretty easy to remove, i have done it about a year ago and i would recommend:

1. do 2-3 water changes with extensive substrate cleaning within a week
2. remove the gravel substrate completely
3. clean your new sand substrate (and i mean really clean it remove as much dust as possible!!!!! send the extra couple hours, its woth it!!!)
4. remove 50% of water in your tank and begin adding the sand use a cup or something so you can dump it near the bottom without stirring up so much
5. add 50% water and do another 50% water change the next day
6. you water will clean in 24 hours or so....
7. enjoy!


----------

